# Sling connection problems?



## tom710 (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone having sling connection problems at their work? I'm guessing it's because I'm behind a firewall, but I've had success a few times. Dish set up my 922 on a sling turbo adapter and also one on my router. Is anyone using a wireless bridge instead? Does that work better?


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't have a sling enabled 922, nor dishnetwork for that matter; but I might still might be able to shed some light on the fix.

You mentioned you are having problems viewing from work; can we take from that you are able to remotely viewing elsewhere without issue?

If so, then as you mentoioned it's the locked down firewall rules your work's IT department has set in place. On a standalone slingbox you can change the incomming/outgoing port being used (by default it is set to port 5001 - again this is on a stand alone slingbox; but should be simular in nature to the 922's integrated version) to something they most likely don't have restricted like port 443 or 80. These are http and mail ports, which by their nature, most likely won't be blocked during the course of normal business....


----------



## tom710 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------

